# The Shelf Pin Jig From Kreg Tool.



## rsharp

Thanks for the review Aaron! I've been using my home-made jig for years, but this little gem is something worth considering, as I'm getting ready to build four full-size bookcases for a church library. Including photos with your review is a very strong selling point. Thanks for including them!


----------



## NiteWalker

Great review, thanks for posting!

I've been using the rockler jig I got on sale for $20 a few years back. It does the job just fine but for smaller cabinets after assembly I can see the kreg having an advantage.


----------



## thedude50

to me the big advantage the kreg has over the jigit it is ther jigit was made of plexiglas and cracked too easy this jig is tougher and will hold up like all my kreeg jigs i would have given this 5 stars but its your reviewe not mine


----------



## willy66

Thanks for the Review….Ordered mine online, and is due to come in today for delivery. Seemed like the best bang for the buck and Kreg has good quality jigs. What I liked most about it, was that it can be used once the face frames are installed.


----------



## Blackie_

Nice interview, I like my peg board method best though, much faster from what I've read here in this interview.


----------



## affyx

thanks for the review! that lack of onboard storage space for the allen wrench perplexed me as well - strange for Kreg to overlook something like that.

mine came with the wrong size depth stop for the drill bit - Kreg customer service was EXCELLENT and sent me a new one right away (which came bundled with another locator pin, nice to have a spare)

just as in your pics, the tearout was more than expected, but still think this is a good jig for the money


----------



## Viking

Aaron;

Excellent review. I received mine three weeks ago an immediately put it to use drill shelf pin holes for shop storage cabinets I am building. As you noted it comes with a 1/4" bit. Drilled my holes with absolutely no problems but, when I went to my hardware drawer I realized that the two packages of 25 shelf pins I had purchased some time ago were 5mm. Solution? Easy! Do what any good woodworker would do. Got on Amazon and ordered two packages of 1/4" pins and a Kreg 5mm bit. Now I am covered.

Good luck.


----------



## pmcwood

Thanks for an excellent review, if you are interested in Kreg Tool and Kreg Jigs we offer a Kreg Shelf Pin Jig with 5mm bit as a package


----------



## grub32

I bought one and was able to drill three large cabinets in less than 10 mins. Best tool i have ever used for this.

Grub


----------



## NiteWalker

So after revisiting things a bit, and based on the typically small cabinets I build, as well as the fact that amazon has it for $27, I jumped on the kreg shelf pin jig. Thanks again for the review!


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have one. I would recoment it.


----------

